# Petition For Bitter Taste In Anti Freeze



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As many of you will know Anti Freeze tastes nice to dogs and cats. It is highly toxic and I have lost a cat to it in the past. There is a petition to have a bitter taste added to it here -

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/12547


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

How does a cat or dog open a container to get to anti freeze in the first place?

Keith


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keith, poor joke.

Anti freeze is commonly used to poison animals by such low life scum that have a grudge.

A bitter taste would deter the animals.

tony

ps.signed


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

kaacee said:


> How does a cat or dog open a container to get to anti freeze in the first place?
> 
> Keith


Made me chuckle.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I was serious Tony, I accept that some lowlife might poison animals with it, but as a precaution all owners should keep this sort of material away from animals, and children for that matter.


Keith


----------

